# installation error disk pre-chek FreeBSD 9.1 on HP Proliant DL160 gen8



## Lames (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

My presentation: I'm french, I'm 33, I'm system administrator of an hundred of server on FreeBSD.

My boss buy a HP Proliant DL160 gen8 with 600 Go SAS disk witch smart array P222 RAID controller.

I checked FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE Hardware Notes on http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/hardware.html#DISK and my controller disk is in listing


When I install FreeBSD 9.1 with CD, I have an error named 'PRE-CHECK FAILED' after validation of fdisk configuration (with guided partitionning)

And CD freeze, I must reboot.


It's a new server and opensuse and centos will be fully installed without problems.

Have you got some news with this problem. I'm googled and checked in FreeBSD forum and I have only found problem with Broadcom Ethernet controler, nothing with disk.


----------



## Lames (Jan 29, 2013)

*[SOLVED]: big disk installation*

I have found my mistake.

During installation, you must select "Manualy" partitionning in order to choose GPT (Gpart) by Systall.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry, not understanding what you are saying.  GPT is the default partition format.  FreeBSD 9.1 uses bsdinstall(8), not sysinstall(8).


----------

